# Vermisster Biker aus Leer



## Magico80 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

in Leer wird seit Montag ein Biker vermisst. 

Ich bin in einem anderen Forum drauf gestossen und vielleicht gibt es hier Leute, die helfen können.

Mehr Infos: http://www.velomobilforum.de/forum/showthread.php?36816-Joachim-wird-seit-Montag-vermisst

Flugblatt: http://www.velomobilforum.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=53010&d=1386234216


Danke


----------



## 4mate (6. Dezember 2013)

Gehört ins Lokalforum 

*Norddeutschland*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (6. Dezember 2013)

Danke. Hatte meinen Beitrag direkt nach Erstellen "gemeldet" falls es das falsche Forum war.


----------



## TonyTornado (16. Dezember 2013)

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=7576


----------

